# Bobcat How To... *pics*



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

So I thought I would post a thread where everyone could post their favorite bobcat sets. I've been trapping cats for about 7 years now and I'm still not even close to being great at it. All this stuff I'm about to post is for my area, any areas similar... it should work but all cats are different.

ALL PICTURES ARE FROM ONE AREA!

First off... Location is the big key around here. I trap mostly badlands but I do trap in the mountains a little bit, in cedar patches, cliffs/rock outcrops, etc. Cats will take the easiest way possible. Where you can find rock outcrops where it is bare and snow will stay off it, you can bet cats will run it. Places with lots of brush are also very good being a cat LOVES to be as concealed as possible. River bottoms are a big key around here. In my area I have both river bottom AND rock outcrops. Here are a few pictures of some locations that I would be willing to have a good look at.










This one is very hot... river bottom intruded by rock outcrop




































I acually have traps in the first 2 and the last one... I'll get there though!
Here is what I mean by outcrop... this around the bottom of the first picture:










Once you find the location, assuming you have the right equipment... you begin the look for the most protected place possible. If you have to set unprotected, its fine but it can just be more work in the long run if it really freezes in your area.

Sets:
When it comes to cats, I usually resort to walk through sets but will also use a cubby set. Walk throughs are like they sound... you force the cat to walk through a narrow path right over the pan of the trap. A cubby isn't just a dirthole. I usually use rocks to make my cubby... and I make it BIG. I make it so if a cat sees it, he/she can't resist.
Me personally will wire a drag to my traps giving the cat the ability to get away from the set so it won't tear it up. Also, it gets hard trying to drive a stake into solid rock...  As for what to use, you can buy those double hook deals (not sure exactly what they are) which work great... or you can find a big rock or log that is sturdy and wire to it. Make sure that you use whatever is going to get hung up the fastest.

Baits:
To me, its a personal issue thing. Get something that stinks and isn't very SKUNKY and you got a good cat bait. As for lure, anything will really work. Cats are more by eye sight which is why at all my sets I hang flags of pidgeon wings. They will catch their attention. I also use alot of bait like rabbit, pidgeon, bobcat feet, etc. *Make sure as to if you can use game animals for bait or not because here you are NOT allowed to around here*

--Walk through--:
Like I said before, its a narrow path. You don't want to be TOO narrow though or a cat won't even attempt to walk through it. You also want to make sure its clear of sticks, brush, etc., make it EASY for them to walk through. When it come to guiding the cat, I'm not shy as you will see. I make sure the cat is going to step RIGHT where I want him. I use feathers, pointy rocks, crap, thorny sticks, anything. You still want to watch it though and keep all rocks and stick clear of the jaws so it won't cause you to loose a cat!
Here's a few pictures of my walk throughs:



















Close up (notice the meat, rocks, feathers, sticks, etc.)



























The cubby set can also be good given the location. Cubbies work best in thick brush or just in places where no rocks and walk throughs are able to be put together. They are similar to a dirthole, just bigger with more visual baits. Once again I'm not shy to force that cat. You can see my drag in front of the trap... it also helps as to force the cat to step on the trap. 
Here's a few pictures:

(This one has the flags so you can get the idea)



























One trick also I like to use is that I like to put a coyote set or two not far from my cat sets because coyotes will get curious but never even get close to the cat set. Sometimes I get lucky and hook one up in the coyote set(s) though!

If anyone has any other questions that I may not have answered being that it's late, shoot me a pm or just post here so everyone else can see! Also, post up any other tricks and pictures you guys may have!

Remember... this is how I do it so don't be afraid to tweek some things for your areas! Sorry it's so long and it may not be interesting or helpful at all but at least I tried! Good luck everyone, be safe and go make you some $$$!!


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

great post, what state you from?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Wyoming. Not much around but I make due! :sniper:


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

other than the feathers and meat, utah is about the same.
i have caught no bobers yet, but still hard at it


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Where you from in Wyo? I have trapped cats all over the central part of the state.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I trap the Greybull, Basin area. We also work the hell outta the Bighorns around Medolark Lake


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

skunky good here like cat-man-do


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Not sure I understand what your trying to say....


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I traped the Thermop, meteetsee, Worland area. Hows the trapping up there this year?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Its not bad at all. We're doing realy well acually. I'm just about to move to another area by Shell that we've had cats before. The coyotes haven't been real productive but I've pinched a few fox! How about yourself?


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

As in when it gets cold here some skunky lure is in order and cat-man-do (lure)is what several good trappers around here use and is pretty skunky


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Actually I havent got one trap in the ground this year. My new spot for ducks and geese has been so good that I took a year off from trapping to pound some waterfowl. Good luck to you though!!


----------

